# I need a Life battery for my 4PKS, where can I get one by the weekend?



## ArlyDude (Apr 7, 2012)

eBay has a bunch mostly from China. Where can I get a long lasting pack at a good price for my Controller? Thanks.

Is this my best option?

http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXZTJ6&P=ML


----------



## transambill (Jun 4, 2005)

ArlyDude said:


> eBay has a bunch mostly from China. Where can I get a long lasting pack at a good price for my Controller? Thanks.
> 
> Is this my best option?
> 
> http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXZTJ6&P=ML


Thats the one I use in my 4PL and love it. Charged it when it arrived and havn't had to charge it since. Got a full summer outta one charge.:thumbsup:


----------



## ta_man (Apr 10, 2005)

HobbyPartz has a 6.6V LiFe pack for under $10: http://www.hobbypartz.com/98p-life-1c-1900-2s1p.html


----------

